# What do you guys think about this epson 1400 dtg



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all ive been contact with this company and this machine seems like a solid machine based on 1400. they are asking 2500 and i can pay with escrow service. what do u guys think. is it worth the risk? can i converty it to white ink cause its only 6 color. i think i need a erip to use the lclm right below is a video they sent me . your feedbacks are really appriciated have agreat day all
å�šç*”ç§‘æŠ€ - è§†é¢‘ - ä¼˜é…·è§†é¢‘ - åœ¨çº¿è§‚çœ‹


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i think you would be wasting your time. it looks like a real hack job. besides, how are you going to make money on this thing with all the time it takes just to put one shirt on the platen?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

your much better building your own 1400 dtg if you have a little mechanical knowlege.. its super simple and cheap to build..

jetting white ink is super slow with the 1400 due to two channels, its a an awesome cmyk/lc lm dtg printer..

with the new screen print hybrid method the 1400 makes a great choice with parts and printheads available very cheap from the likes of compass micro.. making it very cost affective also to incorporate multiple printers for production.. however using the screen print hybrid method a single person would be stretched to keep up.. its my estimate you could get at least 40 shirts per hour on darks depending design and rip settings..

heres a homemade 1400

YouTube - ‪T-Dozer V3 Flaming Skull.mov‬‏


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i wish i could start this project but i dont think i will be able to finish it. that why i dont want to waste money . i know it will be 1000s cheaper but i dont think i have the patince to finish the project. thattdozer looks great . hopefully i will find a machine in my budget that i can start printing untill than stil stuck with sub and vinyl


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

whre can i find the tzoer plans? 




german13 said:


> your much better building your own 1400 dtg if you have a little mechanical knowlege.. its super simple and cheap to build..
> 
> jetting white ink is super slow with the 1400 due to two channels, its a an awesome cmyk/lc lm dtg printer..
> 
> ...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> untill than stil stuck with sub and vinyl


Huh? we make a ton with vinyl and plastisol transfers. dtg is just a gimic right now. some are making good money on it but it is a real maintenance nightmare and requires constant attention even when you are not using it.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> whre can i find the tzoer plans?


theres alot of commercial used dtg equiptment that you can get reasonable to start out aswell!!

check the classified section here and ebay.. check the machine out carefully to make sure you dont need to dump a couple k in it to get it going.. printer plans are avail in the mission accomplished thread on pg. 39 post 583 i believe post by spiderx1 randy on his build.. also if you find colorfinger on his signature he has created a wiki with tons of the diy info in there.. gota have patience on your first build untill you understand how it all works.. otherwise used equiptment like the t-jets and kiosk based on a 2200 epson are good machines starting out also...

best of luck on your endeavors


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

binki said:


> Huh? we make a ton with vinyl and plastisol transfers. dtg is just a gimic right now. some are making good money on it but it is a real maintenance nightmare and requires constant attention even when you are not using it.


Heres the way to go with a dtg.. IMHO the screen print hybrid/dtg.. takes all the nightmares OF White ink printing out of the equation and most of the maint, and i dont see anything that could touch this concept as far as profit margins and ease of printing with all its capabilities... http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t154138-10.html#post926082


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

that is pretty kool. thanks for honest responses. im gonno read the treads and see how it all works i already have 3 epson 1400 laying around ( i bought them for 99$ from epson lol) i total have 5. 2 with sub 
i also found this guy on ebat seems like a solid machine but the price is way high for a diy dtg i think.[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI5IIGz_X3I[/media]


he is the ebay link as well 3900$$$$ whaaaaaatt

TurboJet DTG 2200 Garment Printer | eBay


i really like this equipment zone tjet 2 for start but i dont think i can afford 8900$ for that. i think i will try to make my own as a project see how i do and than if i think i can do it i will make a nice solid one and use my other epsons and parts.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> that is pretty kool. thanks for honest responses. im gonno read the treads and see how it all works i already have 3 epson 1400 laying around ( i bought them for 99$ from epson lol) i total have 5. 2 with sub
> i also found this guy on ebat seems like a solid machine but the price is way high for a diy dtg i think.[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI5IIGz_X3I[/media]
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who makes the turbo jet (epson 2200) frequents the forum on the diy side randy (spiderx1) has one of his machines and says it works well..

from what i understand he is starting to build the 1400 dtg aswell, maybe you can get more info from him (dr john) by pm him directly on his forsale models!!!


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Hi check this out too
DTG Printer base on Epson R1900
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agoMDokmQQc[/MEDIA]


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

so the company ive been in contact sent me another video i donno but i really like this machine. Someone said it looks like a hack job what is that mean? i was thinking i can use the machine for small orders on light colors its fast and reliable machine. i am sooooooooo confused, i looked at the plans and i am not sure if i can build my own diy dtg . i think i will buy one made or save up for a tjet 2. or buy this chinese one lol. i called ebat and paypal. they say i am covered and also escrow.com allows me to pay with escrow so money is safe as well. hoping this machine is nor crap.
jt industry -


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> so the company ive been in contact sent me another video i donno but i really like this machine. Someone said it looks like a hack job what is that mean? i was thinking i can use the machine for small orders on light colors its fast and reliable machine. i am sooooooooo confused, i looked at the plans and i am not sure if i can build my own diy dtg . i think i will buy one made or save up for a tjet 2. or buy this chinese one lol. i called ebat and paypal. they say i am covered and also escrow.com allows me to pay with escrow so money is safe as well. hoping this machine is nor crap.
> jt industry -


looking at the video this is no more than a homemade printer for sure, its still in its original epson casing..

Its a epson stylus 1400 printer which is no more than 300 dollars from epson.. honestly this video does not look like it is professional by any means and the qaulity is unknow until you test it..

you need to find out if it comes with rip software etc... Im guessing your new so you have nothing to compare it to as far as seeing a qauilty commercial unit perform etc..

this is a tough call because there are very nice homemade units depends who made it.. i would say if your in the states you are much better ordering/buying used commercial equiptment here or buying something from turbojet where you are much more prone to getting a good working unit with rip software etc..

all i can say is do your homework!!! read read read.. the low price from a far a way land is very enticing... and usually to good to be true or lacking the needed software etc..

best of luck


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

u are right. i will take my time and to my research. i get all exctited when i see these videos. it looks really good. im gonno try to find out more about turbojet. or used machine and get it refurbished maybe. yes im in the states and equipment zone is 30 mins away so maybe i can get a cheap unit and get it fixed by them. i guess time will show what direction i will go . right now my budget is stuck at 2500$ for a fully working machine


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> u are right. i will take my time and to my research. i get all exctited when i see these videos. it looks really good. im gonno try to find out more about turbojet. or used machine and get it refurbished maybe. yes im in the states and equipment zone is 30 mins away so maybe i can get a cheap unit and get it fixed by them. i guess time will show what direction i will go . right now my budget is stuck at 2500$ for a fully working machine


you know you might want to check with randy (spiderx1) he might have a 2200 based unit he would be willing to part with... worth a shot..


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

what comes with this turboejt kit? do i just out things together or i still have to buold stuff . 1500$ what am i getting anyone knows?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> what comes with this turboejt kit? do i just out things together or i still have to buold stuff . 1500$ what am i getting anyone knows?


something you will have to contact turbojet about!!

i dont believe you will get one for 1500 dollars.. rip software in itself is in the 800 dollar range.. this doesnt include the printer or labor of build and extra materials etc...

this is why i say do your homework..theres lots of variables...

p.s heres another diydtg 1400 moving printer done by a former member!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ZvlyiEbQo&feature=player_detailpage[/media]!


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

twistedmonkey said:


> so the company ive been in contact sent me another video i donno but i really like this machine. Someone said it looks like a hack job what is that mean? i was thinking i can use the machine for small orders on light colors its fast and reliable machine. i am sooooooooo confused, i looked at the plans and i am not sure if i can build my own diy dtg . i think i will buy one made or save up for a tjet 2. or buy this chinese one lol. i called ebat and paypal. they say i am covered and also escrow.com allows me to pay with escrow so money is safe as well. hoping this machine is nor crap.
> jt industry -


It means that machine looks more to DIY DTG machine or Hack machine than commercialize machine


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

how is the the original tjet sdt100 is it worth buying it for 2500 and change the printhead? is it a good starter machine?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> u are right. i will take my time and to my research. i get all exctited when i see these videos. it looks really good. im gonno try to find out more about turbojet. or used machine and get it refurbished maybe. yes im in the states and equipment zone is 30 mins away so maybe i can get a cheap unit and get it fixed by them. i guess time will show what direction i will go . right now my budget is stuck at 2500$ for a fully working machine


Heres in reference to the registration thats was asked about... i have an unorganized mess of videos you can reference.. again i dont make or sell these just build for my personal use.. p.s the 1400 doesnt normally print this fast its rip driven and i play around with beta testing different versions.. i have one that i really like that prints in 1" increments.. i have to stop playing around with them and start making more money on shirts. just fast forward to 2:30 point of the vid to skip the ink charge..

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1heuW29_1w&feature=player_profilepage[/media]


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

amazing  i wanna be just like you when i grow up  that looks very nice.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> amazing  i wanna be just like you when i grow up  that looks very nice.


Ha! Trust me you dont want that..


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

seriouly its a great job. i asked before but what about a red tjet the original for 2300$ is it a good price should i buy it


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

twistedmonkey said:


> seriouly its a great job. i asked before but what about a red tjet the original for 2300$ is it a good price should i buy it


I have no experience with the 2200 models.. t-jet/dtg kiosk

you will have to ask around on here.. it really depends how the machine is and if it comes with rip software etc..


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whenever you get discouraged, just watch a Jeff video.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

the guy who is selling the turbojet on ebay just reduced the price to 2000 should i get it guys?>


----------

